# Extremely Late Notice Sabine Pass



## MarkDiaz (Jul 28, 2011)

Need one more to go out of sabine. 25ft twin four strokes. Leave tomorrow morning 6ish. out to 60 miles. Split expenses, less than a $100. PM me before midnite if you would like to go. Target whatever.


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

wish i saw this last nite..


----------



## Capt.Chris (Apr 25, 2013)

me too!!!!


----------

